# going platinum blonde advice?



## shaxox (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey, so I am currently researching how to go platinum blonde. i have decided on loreal quick blue bleach with salon care 30 vol creme developer. my hair is currently dirty blonde with ombre ends, its a little past my shoulders. i do have to use heat on it because the way my hair is it looks HORRENDOUS without a flat iron so i have the heat protectant spray and everything. i trim it every 6 weeks about so it isnt in bad shape. i use aussie moist conditioner which does help a lot and i do regular oil treatments all the time to make sure my hair stays healthy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i plan on buying a hair mask &amp; deep conditioners to also help. 

my questions are: awhile back i used manic panic vampire red on the underneath parts of my hair after i did the ombre ends then it faded because i used the dandruff shampoo/baking soda method to get rid of it, it was bleeding too much into parts i didnt want it to lol so the other day i got (for free, shoulda seen this coming!) john frieda 9n in natural light blonde. on the box it looked like a nice hair color but it did NOTHING to my hair except bring out the old red a tiny bit that i honestly didnt even know was there anymore. i only did this to the underneath part also. so i did the baking soda/dandruff shampoo again and it worked a little bit. but i would like the underneath part to be platinum blonde like i originally wanted. i decided bleach is the only way. the thing is if it is really faded red, will it turn orange &amp; then i would need to spot bleach it again? its such a light red that you cant even really see it unless i point it out. no one else would even notice it. or would using a toner like wella T18 white lady help that part? when do i know i have bleached my hair enough to use the toner? i 

i am not sure on which toner to use. white lady does freak me out a little bit because i am afraid it will come out way too white for what i want. i dont want white hair just really, really blonde. i have attached a picture of what i would LOVE for it to look like by the time i am done with the whole process which i know might actually take a few weeks. does anyone have any advice or tips on this? thank you so much!!

i guess i should mention i do have a little experience dyeing my hair and using bleach from a kit not from sally's. i know it might not turn the color i want after the first try. my hair does take VERY well to bleach though because its not dark to begin with.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 3, 2012)

Two colors that are the bane of colorists - black and red. Black can be broken but it typically will turn red which is such a pain to break. Best thing to do is talk to an experienced colorist because he or she will be able to see and feel the condition of your hair. You don't have to get it done by a colorist but you'll be able to get advice from him or her.


----------



## lilhypa304 (Dec 23, 2012)

I use ion color brilliance powder lightener from sallys and I never need to use a toner. it gets my hair the perfect platinum shade. I do use clairol shimmer lights about once a week and use that immediately after bleaching. I swear by shimmer lights, its amazing lol


----------

